
Ask HN: Any truly revolutionary smartphone apps in 2019? - poushkar
Have you discovered any iOS&#x2F;Android apps in 2019 that are achieving the same results in a different, more effective way than other apps in their category?
======
jamesalexander
For me and my field business, FieldVibe is the only app that managed to do the
job properly. To all those working on field and need a mobile first solution,
I highly recommend it.

